# Braid Color?



## Ruminator

Anyone who uses braided line for crappie and other panfish, have you noticed any better braid color over another? 
I'm particularly wondering about yellow or Crystal being a better color choice? I know this question is really only applicable to more clear water, still...

Does Crystal over time from contact with brush, etc. become stained, probably making it more noticeable?

if you're regularly using braid, do you also use a leader?

I'm going to set up a rod with braid and trying to figure out which one to use.


----------



## chaunc

I don't care to use braid for crappie fishing but I do use it on Erie for the perch. I use fire line crystal with a three foot leader of 4# clear stren.


----------



## ldrjay

I use 6lbs fluro leader with my. braid for the crappie steel and some walleye. I also don't use a barrel swivel anymore. saves my rod guides.


----------



## sherman51

I'm like chaunc I don't use braid for crappie. they have a tender mouth. but I use green for bass without a leader and do just fine.
sherman


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks guys.
I found this interesting information about Fireline Crystal in a good overall article.

*"Berkley’s FireLine Crystal* braided line has reduced visibility underwater, but is a white color above water for fishermen to see. The best of both worlds is lower visibility for the fish with higher visibility for you, says Berkley." - http://www.sportfishingmag.com/how-to-pick-your-fishing-line-color


*chaunc*- what pound test of fireline crystal do you prefer for Lake Erie perch?  This is the primary use I'm setting this rod up for.

*ldrjay*- I like your thought about barrel swivels.

*sherman*- thanks for reminding me about the fragile mouths crappies have, that's a good point. Even if you don't set the hook, you may rip their "lips" off while fighting them in, if they're lip-hooked.

So what I've found in researching this topic is that colors don't actually disappear in water so much as they lose their brightness and fade to a darker shade, and then to a darker color.

Applying this to braids, my original topic; I like the idea of Berkley's Crystal actually being translucent since all other braids regardless of color will continue to be seen to some degree regardless of the depth.

I did run across this important statement if true- "I like low-viz colored lines because inshore baitfish aren’t spooked if they swim across it,” says Capt. Jim Ross, of *Fireline Fishing Charters* in Rockledge, Florida, “but more important, game fish don’t pay much attention to it either. Fish swim under or over dark‑green line like it’s a grass.”

I've never heard before of fish swimming away from green braid as though avoiding a stem of grass. (Granted this is a thicker braid for ocean fishing and may not apply to our inland fishing with a smaller diameter line. Nonetheless...)

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/how-to-pick-your-fishing-line-color

* If colors reacting in water related to lures are of interest, I just created a thread in Tackle Talk that goes into more detail.


----------



## ldrjay

hmmm that's interesting.


----------



## Popspastime

I've set up 2 rods with the braid to test, so far so good. I've been using the 10 lb. Power Pro. I use all Med Heavy 6'6 St. Croix rods and can really feel the difference in that 50' bite. The line is very small in diameter (like hair) with 0 stretch. It's a dark green color and it's not presented any visual problems with the fish yet as far as action. I really like feeling that fine little strike deep that I probably missed before.


----------



## chaunc

I believe it's 10-4. Been using it for I guess, four years now. Same line.


----------



## redthirty

Fireline has a new multi-colored line. Changes color every 5 feet. Takes the guess work out of setting your slip bobber. Great for perch also.


----------



## fishingful

I use fireline crystal I think 10/4 for crappie and perch. When Perch fishing I tie directly to a crappie rig. For crappie I use a 3 foot vanish leader. Same for eyes


----------



## EStrong

The only time I've used braid for Panfish is when I had my Bass gear with me and saw some monster gills or crappie and tried for them. For that I use 20lb Power Pro original in green. Seems to work well for most waters in the SW and blends in fine. When I'm actually targeting Panfish I'll use P-Line C21 Copoly in either 4 or 6lb test. That stuff is tough. Thinner diameter than most mono, copoly or fluoro lines of the same test weight; invisible underwater and you can get it CHEAP. The Palomar knot seems to hold the best with it. Pulled in a 20" carp on 4lb test while out catching Gills for flattie bait earlier this year. Quickly adjusted the drag and in a few minutes landed it. Been able to pull some significant snags free without breaking off also. If the water is crystal clear when fishing for Bass, I'll spool my reel with either 6 or 8lb test C21, or use it as a leader tied to my braid. I've also used the 25 and 30lb test for catfishing the rivers, either as a leader, or with the whole reel spooled. It has not let me down.

If I'm using braid with a leader for Bass, I've had success with the Modified Albright Knot. If I'm running a Carolina Rig, I use a swivel.

http://www.basspro.com/PLine-C21-Copolymer-Fishing-Line/product/10215445/


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I use regular 10lb power pro. A 6'6" light action rod. And really the crappie good on a hook set!
Only a small portion of the mouth of a crappie is "paperish". The part you want the hook to sink into is just as tough as any other fish(top of mouth/roof of mouth).
I used to just lightly set the hook for crappie. But have learned I hook up way better when I pop them good.
In clean or even semi clear water illuse a floro leader. But for the most part. Tie directly


----------

